# Shipping Question



## Tex2Thai (Jul 5, 2021)

G'day, as 55 yr old, successful guy who has accumulated a moving van of shyt, I have been able to size down my "can't live without" items to 1 pallet.
Here's my question; does anyone have experience shipping household goods from the US to Thailand?
1. How much cost?
2. Customs? Did they tax you on used, personal items?

Finally, please, I beg you... no generic "don't bring your stuff" comments. I don't need a life coach...just looking for specific information on shipping and dealing with thai customs.
Thanks.
ST


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I can't speak to the cost, as I have never imported goods from the US, only from Australia (and that was half a lifetime ago, so any cost figures would be way out of date in any case)

On the customs side of things, personal household effects are duty exempt. 

If you haven't been there already a good place to start is the กรมศุลกากร. It has details on what is exempt, and the documentation required to support your claim.



Thai Customs


----------

